# Permanant Attatched Slide Rails



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

First, I am NOT gonna tackle this one, but I was wondering.








Why could Keystone not attach the rails permanantly, in a drop down collapasable fashion, when they fold down on itself. Then, on arrival to cg, reach down, pull the rail up, the attached brace unfolds, you slide a strong pin into a hole (where the two halves of the brace overlap) and fasten with a cotter pin in the brace after it unfolds and locks into place. Then...voila, the queen slide just slides right out! 
Self storing rails I'll call em.
I'm posting this publicly where if Keystone reads it they can do it BUT gimme some cash for the thoughts








This just seems too simple to me to do. Any thoughts??
Mark
I posted a rough sketch in Mods cause I couldn't find how to do it here.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought the same thing about the rails, I have seen large slides on the side why cant the rear slide out like them or at least have the rails fold to stow away near where they are needed. dave


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We noticed at an RV show we went to a couple of weeks ago, that on some of the new rear slide out models, there aren't rails at all, but cables that apparently support the slide from above. It didn't look as secure to me as the rails, but would certainly be easier to set up. I think some of them had electric slide mechanisms. Has anybody else seen these?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Some of the others have the electric slides, others don't use the support poles. I am sure they could. However there are advantages to the current setup. It's light weight and pretty much fool proof, no electrical systems or hydraulics to break down. I had a Hybrid & Popup and I've seen the various methods of holding the tent ends up, seems the simple ideas are the easiest and least likely to break. I would bet in time that Keystone will have a different rear slide support system, I kinda figured the 2005 year would have been it. The Cub units are electric and they are another Thor division.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The first time we saw an RV with a rear slide was not on an Outback but on a KZ Frontier. You will also notice that the Frontier line floor plans are VERY similar to the Outback lines. I was told the lead engineer on the Frontier line left KZ and joined the Keystone Outback line. Since the KZ slide is patented, the Outback uses the removable rails.

I prefer the Outback rear slide system. The kids like to park their bikes under the rear slide. That would be difficult with the KZ Frontier system However, KZ markets the Frontier slide as the best engineered and most reliable manual rear-slide mechanism. They may be right there.

Randy


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We looked at the KZ model that is the same as the 26RS but decided against it because of their rear slide support. It is no doubt strong and has been around for many years so it is a proven design. We didn't like the fact that you had to make sure your campsite was long enough to pull out the rear bed. There were many times camping with our popup where I had to have the trailer very close to a log or rocks that marked the back edge of the campsite. With the popup and the now the Outback I can still pull out the bed over these obstacles and get into smaller campsites. We do alot of camping in National Forest campgrounds in CA and it can be difficult find sites long enough for a 30+ foot trailer. That's how long I would have needed for a setup like KZ. I also like the simple, strong and lightweight setup that Outback uses. Coming from a popup the time it takes to put up the supports and pull out the bed is trivial. I noticed that on some of the newer models like the Fleetwood Resort EXT they have gone to some type of electric extension with no visible external supports. It looks like the base weight of their equivalent trailer to the 26RS is almost 900lbs heavier. Some of this extra weight must be due to the extra equipment needed to support rear bed with no external supports. Personally I really like Outbacks simple lightweight system and would be disappointed if they changed to a heavier complicated system.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

How would you install a receiving hitch on the Frontier for your bikes?

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually I really like the rear slide on the Aerolite. I was even tempted by the 26QS. They just didn't meet some of my other criteria.

As a matter of fact, one thing I wanted was two full size beds (no need for a bunk either). The only one who met that specification was the 23RS.


----------

